# Game: Slap the candidate



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

Each slap counts to the total.

http://www.slapthecandidate.com/

:toofunny:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Good one. Boy Kerry falls over easy...... I even got a 9-pointer.

:lol:


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

1 & 2 will make him wince
3 & 4 will make him stumble
5-7 makes him stumble & fall
8-10 knock him right off of this feet.


----------

